# Large Roaches in the crawl space



## ScottAlex (Dec 31, 2020)

We don't keep kitchen trash in the kitchen. We take it outside and put it in large trash can containers.

There's nothing for roaches to eat in the kitchen. All the kitchen counters are clean.

The large roaches we see in the house (upstairs) must be coming up from the crawl space. I'm thinking they are coming up through the vents or may be wood spaces somehow.

When I entered the crawl space last week I saw a few large roaches in the crawl space.

The only items in the crawl space are cinder blocks, 2 x 4's and electrical extension cords. I don't know what the roaches could be eating in the crawl space.

What is the best way to eradicate them from the crawl space?


----------



## RTFD (Jun 23, 2021)

Call an exterminator. That is your best bet and worth every cent. If you are seeing them "upstairs" they are not limited to the crawlspace.


----------



## ScottAlex (Dec 31, 2020)

There is nothing for the roaches to eat in the crawl space or in the house. 

What are they eating?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ScottAlex said:


> There is nothing for the roaches to eat in the crawl space or in the house.
> 
> What are they eating?


 There are several (probably many) types of roaches and I don't know exactly what kind we have....BUT
Orthos Home Defense and Spectracides Bug Stop work really well. $10 at any store. I just spray our perimeter and it protects for at least several months. (You will find the roaches on their backs with their legs still twitching.) It has great residual effect.


----------



## A. Danger Powers (Aug 13, 2021)

ScottAlex said:


> There is nothing for the roaches to eat in the crawl space or in the house.
> 
> What are they eating?


There is never "nothing". I had a buddy who's dad was a phenom furniture maker. His mom was OCD with cleanliness but always fought roaches & earwigs in the house. Turns out, the hide glue his dad used was a great food source for both. His dad would glue joints, sand them, and the small hide glue particles would get on his clothes he would take those home to his house. He bought a W/D for the shop, installed a shower, deep cleaned his house. Within 1 year they had few insect issues at the house.

Having a pest/insect infestation doesn't mean you are not clean; they are other factors and if you don't figure it out, it is a harder fight. That's were exterminators come in. They can identify what is making it hospitable and make it inhospitable. The chemicals are an intermediary control in many ways.


----------



## ScottAlex (Dec 31, 2020)

Good advise.


----------

